# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Odnos prema pacijentu
Htjela bi cuti prituzbe novopecenih mama na ponasanje osoblja bolnice prema njima dok su bile u rodilistu.
Stalno slusam razne price mojih prijateljica,redom negativne, pa zelim cuti jos prica,jer se zelim aktivirati u nemogucoj misliji da se promjeni odnos prema zenama koje dolaze roditi.

Ako zene same ne pocnu poduzimati nesto, nitko nece poduzeti u njihovo ime. I dalje ce bi kako je.
Nadalje, citam puno puta kako su neke doktorice ili babice bile izuzetno grube prema pacijenticama tjekom pregleda ili je njihovo ponasanje bilo lose. Nakon toga citam da se ispostavilo da te zene ne mogu imati djece i zato tako tretiraju buduce mame, i svaki put bi zena koja to prica imala nekog razumjevanja za to.
Kao to je ipak prihvatljivo, ne moze imati djece, a radi u ustanovi gdje se radaju djeca, pa kad je bezobrazna i gruba, to se moze razumjeti???????

Situacija: 
Idete zubaru i sjedite na stolcu a zubar je uzasno grub i mislite da cete umrijeti na stolici od bolova, ali poslije vidite da zubar ima jako lose zube ili je bez zubi, pa vam je jasno zasto vas je tako tretirao.........

>Idete frizeru i unakazi vas totalno, ali kad vidite kako frizer ima ocajnu kosu, jasno vam je da je zavidan vasoj bujnoj kosi pa mu oprastate.

Ja mogu izvrijedati nekoga tko dobro govori francuski jer sam ga ja nekad ucila, nikad ne naucila, pa sad mi je zao, ali mi se kosa digne od zavisti na svakoga tko ga je uspio nauciti pa se mogu ponasati prema njemu kako hocu a on ce to razumjeti.
Razmislite malo, nedajte se navici na los tretman od NIKOGA.

Ili kad se netko dere i ima povisen glas.
To je nedopustivo. 

Ista stvar, vi ste kod zubara i boli za poludjeti i pocnete skakati po stolici ,
proizvoditi svakave glasove, mislite da cete poludjeti od bolova, a on ne prestaje raditi sa busilicom i kad vi pocnete davati znakove da je dosta,
da previse boli, on se pocne derati na vas, pa sta ako boli, pretrpite malo, 
niste prvi pacijent koga boli. Sve to sa dernjavom.
Sta bi mislili o tom zubaru, a sto mislite kako bi muski pacijent odreagirao kasnije, kad bi se digao sa te stolice??

Moja poanta je da o nicemu ne treba sutjeti i imati razumjevanja.
Nema razumjevanja za bezobrazne i nekulturne ljude nigdje,pa zasto bi bilo za doktore ili sestre ili babice??

Moja prijateljica je rodila u Karlovcu, prica koju mi je ispricala je kao iz filma strave i uzasa. Kaze da je pocela plakati kad je usla u bolnicu, nakon sto se sestra izderala na nju i nastavila plakati sve dok nije dosla doma, sa olaksanjem jer je ziva. Pa zar je to normalno?
Sljedeci put kad je bila u drugom stanju, uhvatio ju je uzas, jer je znala sto ju ceka. Pa kako onda nece imati postporodajnu depresiju?

Sta bi bilo da , u situaciji kad se netko jako lose ponasa prema vama,
da u tad i vi reagirate jako ostro. 
Njoj su recimo rekli , nakon poroda, da je vristala kao svinja koju se kolje. Ona je samo plakala i na to.Sta bi bilo da je rekla : 
"Kad mi svinja to kaze, onda i vjerujem" ili " Mogli bi odvratnu jezicinu malo zaustaviti" ili bilo sta jako ostro?
Je li netko tako odreagirao?

----------


## imported_Anćica

Ja znam da sam se probudila na stolu nakon carskog reza i od šoka jer nisam znala gdje sam počela vrištat i otimat se (još mi je sve u magli) al se sječam dan danas ko da je jučer bilo kako mi je anesteziolog rekao KOG se vraga derem, ko mi kriv kad idem tako balava rađat (20 godina sam imala) poslije  tog sam šljoknula u nesvijest i probudila se na intezivnoj , svezana  :Mad:  , no posije moje galame kad je vidila da sam došla sebi onda me sestra odvezala.
Mislim da sam ti negdje već pisala o postupcima u Osiječkom rodilištu...

----------


## inga

Meni je ovo iznimno zanimljiva tema jer mislim da je to glavni uzrok problema u nasim bolnicama opcenito, ne samo u rodilistima. Nekako mi se cini da se lijecnici u dosta bolnica bore protiv prisustva bliske osobe porodu upravo zato da bi sa zenom, koja je pri porodu prilicno bespomocna, mogli raditi sto im se prohtije, a da pri tome nemaju mogucnost da, recimo od necijeg muza, dobiju po nosu zbog takvog postupka. 
Mene uopce nije strah poroda toliko koliko postupka osoblja, i zato vec sada mislim poduzeti sve kako bih uspjela otici u rodiliste koje dopusta prisustvo oca. Za sada se sve sastoji samo u prikupljanju informacija.
Iako mislim, kao i mette marit, da jedan mali dio krivnje lezi i na zenama koje govore: nema veze kako je, kad su tolike zene to prezivjele, i ja cu. Taj mi se stav uopce ne svida. Do prije par godina, kad sam pocela citati rodin forum, i procitala neke jako lijepe price s poroda, te saznala da se i kod nas stvari mijenjaju, nisam uopce zeljela imati dijete. Cijeli zivot sam slusala od zena kako je porod nesto najgore sto se zeni u zivotu moze dogoditi, pa sam imala negativan stav i prema "imanju" (glup izraz, ali ne moge se sad sjetiti drugog) male djece. 
Mislim, kako se moze dogoditi, da u, recimo zagrebu i rijeci, ima dosta zena kojima je porod bio prelijepo iskustvo donosenja na svijet jednog malog, slatkog bica, dok je, recimo, zenama u mom gradu (svima s kojima sam dosad pricala) porod nesto najgore sto su u svom zivotu dozivjele. 
Ja sam svakako za pobunu   :Grin:  , i mislim da nema opravdanja za nepustanje oceva da prisustvuju porodu kad je dovoljan obican paravan izmedu dvije rodilje. To svaka bolnica moze kupiti. Bas sam se raspisala, jer ovo me pitanje taklo u zivac.

----------


## imported_Anćica

Imaš pravo prisustvo bliske osobe ili partnera uveliko bi pomoglo da se ne nastavi to teroriziranje po rodilištima, ali ima primjera gdje su žene pričale da iako im je MM bio na porodu bili su grozni (pogledajte pod porode- mislim da se topić zove Porod pa to je nešto užasno)
Ja mislim da uz prisustvo mog MM na porodu osječala bi se djelomično sigurno jer on uvijek šuti dok ja urlam  :Grin:  
Ili da se otvore privatna rodilišta koja čemo masno platit (kredit) al ostat u komadu, znate ono koliko love toliko svirke......
A i doctori bi bolje radili svoj posao ak bi bili bolje plačeni i imali bolje uvijete rada...

----------


## imported_Anćica

Pročitajte topić od NETTI2 -porod pa to je nešto užasno...

----------


## inga

Ja sam ga procitala jos preko vikenda. A bas sam mislila kako je rijecko rodiliste super. Sad sam   :Sad:

----------


## LeiA

Ja sam DEFINITIVNO ZA PRVATNA RODILIŠTA!
Iz Osijeka sam. MM je bio na porodu, presjekao je i pupčanu vrpcu i svi su bili ok, vjerojatno zato što sam ja samo šutila i žmirila u bolovima. Porod induciran, vodenjak probijen, drip, pukla, rezana, šivana.
PROBLEMI SU POČELI U SOBI!
Mi imamo rooming. Samo tu noć nakon što sam rodila sestra me otuširala i pomogla mi da se ustanem. Nakon toga, iako sam u bolnici, PACIJENT JE SAMO MOJA BEBA! JA NISAM!
Meni se rooming sviđa i bila sam spremna nespavati )iako sam trebala oporavak), ali se nisam baš mogla ustajati - pogotovo na lijevu stranu, a sjesti nikako. Pokušajte zamisliti manevre i hektolitre znoja samo dok si donesem bebu na dojenje iz njenog boksića! Naravno, još gore kad trebam promijeniti dojku - moram se ustati, premjestiti bebu i zatim ponovo leći na drugu stranu pazeći da ne dodirnem gornju plahtu na kojoj mora biti beba.
Sva pomoć svijeta bi mi bila da mi je netko mogao dohvatiti bebu...
NITKO MI NIJE POMOGAO OKO DOJENJA. Jednom sam tako sva u bolovima dojila dijete oko 2.5 sata na jednoj, pa drugoj dojci, a dijete stalno plakalo - počne sisati pa prestane i plače (mislim da nije bilo dosta mlijeka), nitko mi nije dolazio pomoći. Na kraju sam uzela dijete i nosala ga po sobi da se smiri (a nisam mogla hodati), što se on naravno nije smirivao jer je bio gladan. Tek tada se sestra navirila i rekla:"Dajte tom djetetu jesti!" i otišla. Ja sam sva jadna i očajna opet ponovila isto dok nismo i dijete i ja zaspali od umora, muke i gladi.

----------


## imported_Anćica

Draga žao mi je i ja sam isto prošla samo gore je sam imala carski i nikako se nisam mogla ustati iz kreveta 4 dana , pa su mi egzibicije utimanja djeteta iz " gajbi " bilo još teže.
Osiječanka  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## saška

I ja sam Osječanka i nemam loše riječi za osoblje koje se brinulo o meni (osim o jednoj sestri za bebe koja je na svu sreću u moja četiri dana samo jednom radila). Neke su mi sestre čak ostale u izrazito dobroj uspomeni.

----------


## imported_Anćica

Aj da se barem jedna javila koja je zadovoljna s uslugama KBC Osijek.

----------

Procitala sam tu pricu s poroda "porod pa to je strasno", tretman je zaist a i bio strasan, ako je Natasa trazila epiduralnu, trebala ju je i dobiti,
htjela bih znati ime te doktorice koja ju je pregledavala, imena treba dati u javnost, kakav je to nacin tako se izivljavati na zeni koja treba roditi?
Sto se tice bolova koje Natasa opisuje, to je zaista subjektivno i cure koje nisu rodile a citaju to mogu zaista dobiti napade straha od poroda. Ja sam rodila drugo djete bez epiduralne, isto kao Natasa, jer sam u bolnicu stigla prekasno i nije bilo vise vremena. Bolilo je, jako, ali sve se dogada kao u nekoj magli, i taj bol i taj osjecaj tiskanja i pritiska i sve to zaista nije tako strasno....zaista nije, barem meni nije bilo. Niti sivanje mene nije jako bolilo, isto bez ikakve epiduralne, malo me zapeklo i to je to.
Ali,  da sam oko sebe imala zbrku kakvu je ona (Natasa) imala, bilo bi mi 1000 puta gore, sigurno.Ja sam imala smirenu zenu, odnosno dvije babice koje su smireno bile pokraj mene i imala sam osjecaj da su na mojoj strani, da tiskaju samnom. Nisu se uzrujale ni kad sam ja pocela vikati na njih da ja ne mogu, da mi je dosta, da necu, da sta da radim,
na jednu sam vikala:"Sta stojis, pomozi mi!", drugu sam toliko cupala za kutu da se vise borila da se obrani od mene nego sto je mogla pratiti porod. Dakle, ja sam maltretirala te zene, nenamjerno, uhvatila me panika i izgubila sam totalno kontrolu.Ali one NISU vikale na mene, nisu glasa povisile.I to treba tako biti i one to znaju.
Da su ,recimo pocele vikati na mene, drzati me grubo ili bilo sta tako , moj bi se strah pojacao do daske, panika bi me totalno obuzela, 
tko zna kakve bi jos scene napravila.....poanta je da su svojom smirenocu pomogle mom porodu da se brzo zavrsi i da se uspjesno zavrsi. Nadalje, ja imam s tog poroda, koji je bio vrlo dinamican, imam samo lijepe uspomene, one su bile smirene, poslije su mi cestitale, ja sam se ispricala, ova koju sam najvise vukla za kutu i rukave i tko zna za sto sve ne, ona me cak me poljubila i rekla:bravo, izvrsno ste se drzali.
Ja sam rodila u Norveskoj.
Zasto tako ne moze biti i kod nas?
Zasto nase babice ne mogu biti takve, zasto doktori ne mogu biti takvi?
To nije pitanje loseg stanja u bolnicama, materijalnog, nedostatka ovoga ili onoga. To je pitanje stava osoblja. Oni ne razumiju da smirenoscu i ljubaznoscu mogu dobiti toliko toga, krace porode, manje stresne, uspjenije. Zena koja dolazi roditi prvi put se boji uzasno, koji je to strah a znas da ti nema nazad, sad moras roditi, nema odustajanja, predomisljanja. A to osoblje u bolnici je toliko puta sve to vidjelo, oni imaju iskustva i znaju sve kako ide, pa zasto se onda deru na te zene, muce ih, neljubaznoscu, bezobrazlukom......i tada, kad je zaista zena u nemogucnosti da ista napravi, kad pocnu bolovi i strah zavlada, ne mozete vi nikome nista odgovoriti suvislo....a poslije nastupa umor,
pa bebac je tu, pa ovo i ono a oni opet neljubazni.
Mene to uzasno ljuti, uzasno.
Citam na web stranici "Knjiga zalbe hrvatskog zdravstva" o Petrovoj i plakala sam kao malo djete, pa gdje je tim ljudima humanost?
Jedna zena ostavljena sama satima, sve je prosla sama, sve te trudove,
skoro je i rodila sama u tom boksu kaze da joj je jedina utjeha bila zeljezna sipka od kreveta za koju se drzala kad je bilo najgore sa trudovima......
ona zahvaljuje zeljeznoj sipki jer je bar ona bila s njom u tim trenutcima, drugoj je djete umrlo pa ga je mrtvog radala satima,a doktor Kuvacic je,kad je vidio na utrazvuku da je djete mrtvo, rekao da "mu mora uvijek nesto pokvariti dan" , poslije nije ni znala gdje su joj odnijeli njenu curicu, mrtvu...Boze mili...pa to mora stati. Odvratna je i prica jedne amerikanke na tom portalu, koja ne moze doci k sebi kakav je tretman dobila i koja ocekuje neku ispriku ili bilo sto od osoblja....
Mozda je rijesenje da je mus sa zenom na porodu, ali cesto je i on uplasen, kad babica vikne da nije vrijeme za epiduralnu i nece je dati, on zapravo ne moze vikati na babicu da se smiluje jer on ne zna da li je ili nije vrijeme.....mada se oni svi sigurno puno bolje ponasaju kad je muz uz zenu, znaju da ih netko gleda, pa valjda ne vicu toliko......
Trebalo bi dati sva imena tih drskih ljudi u javnost.(doktora, babica...)
Kad pocnem ne znam stati pisati, ali si ne mogu pomoci, uzasno me smeta takav odnos.

----------


## Bebek

Od zadnjeg posta već je prošlo dosta vremena, ali možda još uspijemo osvježit ovu temu. 

Mette Marit, jako mi se sviđa što si toliko angažirana, svaka čast, i u pravu si, stvari se moraju promijeniti.

Ja sam rodila u 6.mjesecu i porod je bio neočekivano bolan. Gore od toga mi je međutim sjećanje na dane koje sam provela u bolnici ( prije poroda, zbog komplikacija; na vlastito traženje sam otišla doma s djetetom dva dana nakon poroda jer je bilo neizdrživo ).
Moje iskustvo bi bila duga priča no ukratko ovako: primili su me zbog komplikacija ca. 2 tjedna prije termina, selili po odjelima i pretrpanim sobama, nijedanput pregledali unatoč krvarenju ( čep mi je ispao 1. večer u bolnici ), nisam dobivala lijekove morala sam ih sama tražit od sestri, a kad sam dobila trudove nisu mi vjerovali jer ctg ( koji je bio u kvaru ) nije ništa pokazao. Već sam htjela na svoju odgovornost doma ( jer zašto da trpim bolove u bolnici i nitko me neće ni pogledat ? ) kad je slučajno doktor u prolazu pitao kaj mi je. Pet puta su me vratili u sobu dok nisu skužili da sam otvorena do kraja i da trebam rodit. Mom djetetu je bila pupčana vrpca smotana oko vrata a plodna voda mekonijska tak da smo na kraju još i dobro prošli što smo oboje živi i zdravi. 
Pristup bolničkog osoblja je bio katastrofalan, što u porodu što poslije njega s tim da su još puno gore prošle moje cimerice ( nas 6 u četverokrevetnoj sobi ). Mislim da neću nikad zaboraviti kako je poznati zagrebački ginekolog na viziti rekao ženi, koja je u nesreći ostala bez noge , u bolnici nije mogla imati protezu te joj je atrofirao mišić na njeno traženje carskog reza zbog neizdrživih bolova, da nije ona ovdje zbog svojih nogu nego zbog djeteta i da koji ju je vrag tjerao da iznese petu trudnoću... 
Na mene se derala sestra kad sam se sama ustala nakon poroda usred noći i išla na wc, iako sam ja zvala, a one vani pušile, pa tko je tu onda lud ? Nisu mi htjele ni zamijeniti krvavu kompresu, pa mi je novu dala čistačica.
O tome da ti netko pokaže kako to ide sa dojenjem nema ni govora. Mene je baba stisnula za cicu i rekla da tu nema ništa od dojenja ( naravno da dojim bez problema ! ), bebu su mi samo davale na kratko, kao da je njihov i još su mi pri odlasku kući rekle da je gluh !!!
( naravno da savršeno čuje )
Bilo bi tu još milijun detalja, sve redom ružni. S obzirom da bi željela imati još djece najbolja varijanta je vjerojatno roditi negdje vani ( do unazad par godina sam živjela u Njemačkoj ) jer ovdje se zbilja ponašaju prema ženama kao prema stoki.

----------


## LeiA

Vidiš, ja uvijek mislim kako većina loših iskustava u rodilištima su subjektivne prirode ili vezane za uvjete koji se (financijski) ne mogu u Hrvatskoj promijeniti. Ja želim zanoraviti ružne stvari i sjećati se lijepih.
Bebek, ovo što si ti napisala je konkretno koliko može biti i nema nikakvog izgovora za takvo ponašanje. 
- ne moraju se ljubazno obraćati ali moraju kulturno
- ne moraju sve objašnjavati, ali moraju kad zatražiš
- ne moraju ti davati posebne uvjete, ali moraju humane
- ne moraju te učiti, ali ti moraju dati priliku
- ne moraju ti biti prijatelji, ali te moraju liječiti
- mogu ti davati savjete, ali ne smiju umjesto tebe odlučivati
- pacijent ste i ti i beba
- tu su da čuvaju vaše živote, zdravlje i kvalitetu življenja
 :Mad:

----------


## Felix

bebek, u kojem si rodilistu rodila?

----------


## Poslid

U Čakovečkom rodilištu dr. Škvorc koji je šef ginekološkog odjela očekuje najmanje 200 eura prije poroda, da bi bio prisutan na porodu. Ako pacijentica smatra da to nije dužna dati, jer mu je to posao, onda joj se desi sve što se desilo meni (2. porod - 18 bezuspješnih sati na dripu i nakon toga carski rez; 3. porod - zavlačenje induciranog carskog reza tako dugo da se dijete rodilo s aspiracijskim mekonijskim sindromom i skoro umrlo). Nažalost ovakvih priča u toj bolnici ima puno, a svi to prihvaćaju kao normalno ili se busaju da to treba spriječiti ali se na kraju pokore i plate. Doktori ginekolozi su svi međusobno u svađi. Dr. Muha je imao jedan slom živaca ali je zbog nedostatka stručnog osoblja vrlo brzo nastavio raditi. Dr. Topličanec (šef rodilišta) je iznimno gruba i osorna, a ostali doktori su prilično nezainteresirani, nisu grubi ni nepristojni , ali nisu baš ni od pomoći. Babice su OK, bar su meni bile, osim jedne starije Katarine koja je vrlo gruba i često vrijeđa rodilje.
Sestre na odjelu su dosta ravnodušne, osim jedne (nažalost ne mogu se sjetiti imena) koja je iznimno susretljiva i stvarno pomaže, pa porodilje s nestrpljenjem očekuju njenu smjenu.
Najbolju ocjenu mogu dati za neonatologinji Medlobi-Vinković koja je iznimno vrlo susretljiva, realna, zaista sve objasni, a usto je i vrlo stručna te je u stanju sve učiniti za bebu i potegnuti i svoje privatne veze ako treba.
Evo, ako ovaj opis nije ono što si mislila, ili ako mislite da iznosim neistine ili vrijeđam, slobodno obrišete. Ja stojim iza svake svoje riječi.
Kad sam kritiku na ophođenje koje sam dođivjela u bolnici izrazila pismenu dr. Škvorcu i ravnatelju bolnice, pozvali su me na razgovor i prijetili odvjetnicima.

----------


## Poslid

...

----------


## MajaMajica

poslid mene posebno zanima zadnja rečenica? Prijetili su ti i.. ?
što se dogodilo?

----------


## Bebek

> bebek, u kojem si rodilistu rodila?


U Merkuru ( Zajčeva ). 





> Vidiš, ja uvijek mislim kako većina loših iskustava u rodilištima su subjektivne prirode ili vezane za uvjete koji se (financijski) ne mogu u Hrvatskoj promijeniti. Ja želim zanoraviti ružne stvari i sjećati se lijepih.


Priče sa poroda su subjektivne po samoj prirodi stvari, čula sam i ja dobro i loše pa sam išla hrabro sa tim da neće umjesto mene rodit nikakav doktor ni babica, niti mi treba svemirski brod da u njemu rodim. 

Išli smo i na tečaj pripreme za porod i tamo vidiš više manje sve doktore iz rodilišta a oni ti lažu i prodaju savršeni svijet. Hoću reć, sve ti lijepo objasne, vode te po rađaoni da dobiješ dojam kako to izgleda itd. Zbilja sam imala ok dojam, izgledalo je staro ali čisto i osoblje je na obilasku fakat bilo ok, svi nasmiješeni, zafrkavali se. 
A na kraju u bolnici i na porodu - užas ! Bolove sam zaboravila u onom trenutku kad je mali izašao, ali urlanje i izjave u stilu "cendravice jedna, što paničariš, uopće te ne boli tako jako?"( doktor od ca.100 godina, koji očito zna ), "ma ne znam izgleda da djetetu baš nije dobro" (veli sestra i ode ), "pomakni se više, sjediš bebi na glavi" itd. ostat će mi sigurno u sjećanju. 

Što je najgore u svemu, ja smatram da sam još i dobro prošla u usporedbi sa ostalim curama s kojima sam bila u sobi, jedan slučaj sam spomenula, drugi nisu ništa bolji. Kaj nije to katastrofa, kad se 6 odraslih žena boji vizite i uvijek bar jedna plače poslije, jer svaki dan glavonja iz rodilišta izvrijeđa sve redom? 
A kad izađeš, što dalje ? Žaliti se, dizati prašinu ili šutjeti i biti sretan što je glava na ramenima i meni i djetetu ? Još uvijek me to muči.

----------


## pinocchio

Bebek, baš si me rastužila. Žao mi je da si imala ovako loše iskustvo.

----------


## Poslid

> poslid mene posebno zanima zadnja rečenica? Prijetili su ti i.. ?
> što se dogodilo?


Ništa se nije dogodilo. Nakon par mjeseci ja sam išla ispuniti upitnik o rodilištima za Rodu i on je razgovarao sa mnom kao da je sve bilo super.

----------


## tridesetri

super mi je ovaj tvoj tekst na pocetku mette maritt. super da se netko oko toga angazira, svala cast. evo ja sam jedna od onih koja je moglo bi se reci nadrapala ma porodu. ne zelim sad niti prisjecati se svega, sve boli, svog osjecaja nemoci, bezobraznog osoblja...
uglavnom rezultat je to da premda zelim drugo dijete mislim da ga necu imati, strah od bolnice je jaci. ici cu na drugo dijete samo ako se odselimo van sto je jako vjerovatno. takodjer rezultat je da mi je malecka ostala bez kisika u porodu, sa neuroloskim ostecenjem (hvala bogu sad je sve ok) premda je porod bio kratak, a izogn iz tri tiskanja. mogla bih reci da smo nadrapali samo zbog jedne nadr... babice koja se valjda ustala na lijevu nogu. eto, a mogle smo i umrijeti, i vjerujem i da se takve price dogadjaju. kaj se tice jos medicinskog osoblja meni ti je npr. na ultrazvuku u 8. mj. trudnoce receno da mi dijete nema nogu, a mozda i ruku, i to potpuno hladnim tonom, uz hladno "vi sad to dijete morate roditi" nakon cega sam se skoro bacila pod tramvaj, a onda otisla kod drugog doktora po second opinion, i ispalo je da je sve super, niti traga nekom navodnom rijetkom sindromu kojeg si je doktor zamislio, ali mu nije palo na pamet da ako nije siguran u dijagnozu, mozda nebi trebao to govoriti trudnici u 8. mjesecu. a koliko je bio nesiguran kaze podatak da mu je njegova kolegica koja me gledala na ultrazvuk drugi dan rekla "pa kaj je s tobom? kaj nikad nisi vidio zdravu trudnocu?"
sorry kaj pisem zbrda, zdola, ako trebas ja ti imam gomilu takvih iskustava. trudnocu sam naime vodila u inozemstvu, a ovdje dosla roditi, pa je time moj shok bio jos i veci. posebno ti mogu izreferirati uzase s hospitalizacijom moje 10-dnevne bebe s produzenom novorodjenackom zuticom (koju navodno u rodilistu nisu dobro izlijecili), te neuroloskim ostecenjima...to je tek bio horor, stajanje po cekaonama s malom i 15 raspucanih shavova, izderavanja doktora u stilu "da ste dali djetetu vodice i cajeka ovo vam se nebi dogodilo" ja sam plakala i plakala, shavovi su bili sve gori, maloj su iz dana u dan izmisljali se strasnije dijagnoze i meni ih priopcavali bez imalo susjecanja ili brige, sjedila sam u bolnici na raspucanim savovima da bih mogla dojiti svoju bebu i plakala...
moj tata je inace doktor i nije da sam ja sad nesto puna mrznje prema doktorima, ali i on sam kaze da je medicina kod nas u totalnom kaosu. ja u biti ne znam tocno odakle bi se to moglo poceti rjesavati, ali mislim da male place i sl. svakako ne mogu biti izgovor za sve to. sorry sto pisem tako kaoticno, mala mi spava pa pokusavam iskoristiti vrijeme...pozdrav

----------


## Felix

uh, 33, bas mi je zao sto si sve prosla   :Sad:  
samo ti pisi, koliko ti god kaoticno izgledalo, bolje da to izbacis iz sebe. nazalost, nisi jedina s takvim iskustvima   :Mad:  

ne znam sto bih ti rekla, osim da je na nama da pokusamo promijeniti to stanje, i da sam uvjerena da ce se, malo pomalo, stvari ipak kretati na bolje u nasim rodilistima. iako se mozda ne cini tako, iznosenje neugodnih iskustava javno ipak utjece na promjene. 

ako se odlucis na drugo dijete dok jos zivite ovdje, i tako imas mogucnost roditi u nekoj drugoj zemlji. to se naravno placa, ali neke stvari su neprocjenjive...

----------


## Bebek

33, šaljem pusu tebi i tvojoj malenoj, ovo kaj si napisala zvuči užasno !

----------


## zrinka

ajme, tridesteitri
pa to je grozno, ali scenarij koji je, nazalost, skroz realan u nasim rodilistima...

mene nikad nece zadovoljiti izjava, sve je dobro sto se dopbro svrsi, kao sve se zaboravi, glavno da smo zivi i zdravi, bez obzira na uvjete i odnos...

ne zaboravi se, a i zasto bi porod nekim od nas morao biti traumaticno i grozno iskustvo, vrijeme u kojem se osjecamo najgore moguce, s najmanje dostojanstva i najjadnije nego ikad u zivotu, umjesto da nam to bude najljepsi i najvazniji dogadjaj u zivotu, sto to i jest i uvijek bi trebao biti...

33, drzi se, saljem puse i nadam se da ce se nesto promijeniti, jer apsolutno ne zelim da bar moja kcer radja s takvim odnosom prema rodilji , kakav je danas uobicajan u HR rodilistima

----------


## tridesetri

> ako se odlucis na drugo dijete dok jos zivite ovdje, i tako imas mogucnost roditi u nekoj drugoj zemlji. to se naravno placa, ali neke stvari su neprocjenjive...


ma znam felix, razmisljala sam o postojni i sl. ali buduci da sam prvo dijete rodila 2 tjedna prije termina, te da mi je porod za prvorotku bio dosta kratak, bojim se da drugi put ne bih rodila pred bolnicom, ha, ha. 
a i kad vec imas jedno dijete i muza koji radi non-stop nije lako organizirati sve to (boravak negdje mjesec dana prije poroda i sl.)...

kaj se tice novaca i da ih nemam, ovaj put bih digla kredit i platila koliko god treba, samo kad bi mi netko garantirao ljudski tretman na porodu. naime prosli put, premda sam imala mogucnosti platiti, pa i naci vezu, nisam se previse s tim zamarala, cak mi je to pomalo islo na zivce zasto toliko zena u hrvatskoj vodi trudnocu kod privatnika i sve nesto preko veze...sad mi je jasno zasto. ja sam mislila, pa mogu ja to, kako druge, tako cu i ja, ali nisam znala koliko ozbiljne te stvari mogu biti...

----------


## tridesetri

cure hvala na razumijevanju i suosjecanju   :Love:

----------


## tridesetri

> Mozda je rijesenje da je mus sa zenom na porodu, ali cesto je i on uplasen, kad babica vikne da nije vrijeme za epiduralnu i nece je dati, on zapravo ne moze vikati na babicu da se smiluje jer on ne zna da li je ili nije vrijeme.....mada se oni svi sigurno puno bolje ponasaju kad je muz uz zenu, znaju da ih netko gleda, pa valjda ne vicu toliko.......


sa mnom je MM bio cijelo vrijeme na porodu i mozda to jest malo pomoglo (premda ne mogu zamisliti da su mogli biti jos bezobrazniji...) ali MM m je cak znao reci da ima dojam da je bas njegovo prisustvo njima islo na zivce i da ima dojam da bih ja manje nadrljala da njega nije bilo. bilo kako bilo, svakako muz na porodu, barem zbog onih sati i sati u trudovima, na dripu i monitoru, nepomicna...huh...ne mogu ni zamisliti taj dio bez MM-a.

----------


## Felix

mette marit, kod nas je DEFINITIVNO bolje da je muz prisutan.

nije problem hoce li babica odbiti epiduralnu il slicno, problem je kad te PRISILJAVAJU na postupke koje NE ZELIS. 

primjecujes razliku? to je razlika izmedju tolerantne sredine i one u kojoj je pacijent samo broj na kojem vrsis uvijek iste postupke, neovisno o njegovim individualnim zeljama i potrebama.

----------


## Bebek

Prisutnost mm je bila najbolja stvar u cijeloj priči, da njega nije bilo tamo...ne znam, mislim da bi bile još gore, s obzirom da su mi najveće grozote rekli dok su njega poslali van. 
Rekla sam mu prije ( nakon onih događaja u Petrovoj ) da ako vidi da nešto krene po zlu neka inzistira na carskom, ako ja neću moći, ali činjenica je da muževe stjeraju u kut i da nisu dobri za niš drugo nego da odrade onaj dio posla koji je osoblju očito dosadan ( čitaj: dok ne dođe do izgona ). I tak je on tamo disao sa mnom, vodio me na wc i kad je beba krenula van on je išao po doktora jer nije nitko ni došao vidjeti koliko smo daleko. 
MM kaže da je njemu bilo posebno iskustvo, porod kao sam proces prekrasan ( plakao je jako, jako kad su nas ostavili same ) ali je i rekao da drugi put ne namjerava tolerirati nikakve njihove gluposti. 
Koja bedara, kad pomisliš na drugo dijete u budućnosti a već planiraš kak ćeš sprašit doktora ! Bolesnog li zdravstva u Hrvata !

Joj da ! Mi danas slavimo "mali" rođendan ! Kieran ima 4 mjeseca !!!

----------


## annabella

Vjerujete li da ja i danas još uvijek ne znam što se točno dogodilo kada sam se porađala!? Mislim da sam se bila onesvijestila od bolova (ne vjerujem da sam zaspala), jer se ne sjećam dijela od tzv. injekcije za olakšavanje bolova i strke oko toga hoćemo li na carski ili ne.Da se nije pojavio moj doktor sa ginekologije ne znam šta bi se dogodilo sa mojom bebom. Tek treći dan kada sam uhvatila doktora za rukav na izlasku iz sobe mi je rekao samo zbog čega sam išla na carski. "Bebi sa pupčana vrpca svezala na čvor kada je krenula van, pa smo vas na carski porodili. Na vrijeme su vam izvadili sina!" - to je sve što mi je doktor koji je bio dežuran u rađaoni kada sam rađala rekao. Sve u svemu za mene je sam porod bio jedno grozno iskustvo samo zbog tog doktora. Hvala Bogu pa se našla jedna ljubazna sestra koja je pozvala mog doktora sa ginekologije i što je došao,iako to nije njegov odijel za rad. Nekih detalja se ne volim ni prisjetiti.
Samo nikako mi nije jasno da netko može biti tako grub, a doktor je!
Pa i mi smo ljudi!

----------


## inga

O da, ti si covjek annabella, ne boj se za to. samo se ponekad pitam da li su neki od lijecnika ljudi? Ili su...... tko zna sto

----------


## mamanoja

ne mogu izdržati , a da ne napišem....
opis situacije: na kontrole idem pvt ginekologu, s trudnoćom, bebom i sa mnom sve 5 od prvog dana. na zadnjem uzv - 36. tjedan i 3. dan težina bebe procijenjena na 3.700g 
scena br. 1: dolazim u petrovu oko 10 sati, trudovi me probudili u pol 5, trudovi pravilni, svakih 7 minuta
scena 2: pregledava me dr. xy koji me pita zašto sam uopće došla, nisam se otvorila ništa više od zadnje kontrole (1 prst) i najbolje bi bilo da idem doma. ja unezvjereno gledam, trudovi me rasturaju i ne vjerujem.... dr. kaže da je najbolje da se vratim ili navečer ili sutra ujutro, no u svakom slučaju me kao prvorotkinju čeka opako duga noć - kako ohrabrujuće, odmah je zadobio svo moje povjerenje! i dodaje kako će me možda ipak ostaviti u bolnici zbog svih događaja iz petrove o kojima briju mediji!!!! stavljaju me na CTG koji registrira trudove.
scena br.2: dolazi voditelj smjene, dr. xx koji kaže da me ne pušta doma dok me on ne pregleda. pregledava me i zove prvog dr. xy kojemu govori "kolega pogledajte kako izhleda žena koja je otvorena 3 cm"! dr. xy se čudom čudi kako sam se to mogla otvoriti toliko u sat vremena! na što mu dr. xx predamnom govori "možeš mislit!"
scena br. 3: nakon klistiranja, brijanja i sveg ostalog stavljaju me u boks i uvode MM. slijede kontrole, trudovi, bolovi, kontrole.... bušenje vodenjaka, kontrole, trudovi... svatko mi govori nešto drugo: odlično se otvarate, sporo se otvarate, ići će to brzo pa nećete dobiti epiduralnu, ovo bi moglo potrajati..... stavljaju me na drip i daju mi epiduralnu.
scena br. 4: pitam dr. nekog, nemam pojma koji je po redu i tko je uopće, nakon što me bol poprilično razapinje, "doktore je li beba velika?". slijedi odgovor: "pa čujte, velika... a nije mala, ali šta vam znači velika beba?" i ode on dalje svojim poslom. 
scena br. 5:moram tiskati, nigdje nema žive duše, znam da ne smijem tiskati dok mi ne daju zeleno svjetlo ali nikoga nema!!! MM u bijesu lupa šakom u nekakav metalni stolić i svi se slete - ne tiskati još, otvorena sam tek 8 cm. vrijeme prolazi, nigdje nikog, ja hoću umrijeti od bolova i MORAM tiskati.
scena br. 6: MM izlazi na hodnik i urla - dolaze doktori, pregledaVAJU me, ja doslovno molim da me ubiju i onda odjednom strka i panika - glavica je zapela u porođajnom kanalu! hitno na carski. 
epilog: trudovi počeli u pol 5, u petrovu došla u 10, u box ušla u podne, rodila nou carskim u pol 7 - težak 4,350 i dugačak 54cm, apgar 10/10 ... sve savršeno.
ne znam šta bi bilo da nije bilo MM i da sam bila sama....
a drugi dio priče je na odjelu za intenzivnu i sestri koja mi je izmasakrirala cicu da nisam mogla dojiti....
bome ga odužih!

----------


## inga

Samo ti oduzi mamanoja, ovdje to nikom ne smeta. Zato i jesmo ovdje da razmjenjujemo znanja i iskustva. Nadam se da je od izlaska iz bolnice sve bilo u redu. Zao mi je sto si morala proci kroz sve to   :Love:

----------


## mamanoja

osim sestre koja mi je izmasakrirala cicu pa su me zadnji dan u bolnici htjeli furat na kirurgiju... sve poslije ok  :Shock: )
samo kad se sjetim da sam se ispatila ko kreten jer nitko nije bio u stanju procijeniti veličinu bebe i kad pomislim da ne znam kada i da li bi uslijedio carski da nije bilo MM... pa pobit ih sve!!!! 
ali danas uživam u svojoj srećici. i da stvar bude bolja - ne pamtim porod kao traumu.
plus, imam priču o porodu u vodi na koji sam htjela ići pa su me u petrovoj odgovarali svi - od čistačice do primariusa...

----------


## marilu

Ja svoju djecu rodila u Californiji i nema sanse da ikada rodim kod nas. 
Medicinske sestre su mi bili pravi andjeli, pune humora, zabavne i pune razumjevanja, a da ne govorim iskustva. Sjecam se jedne koja je dosla po noci, ja onako pospana mislila sam da me andjeo dotakao. Imaju tako njezne ruke, paze da te ne probudu, pa se je samo tiho izvinjavala. Stalo obilazu pacijente, ucinu i ono sto ne bi trebale mozda prema pravilima bolnice. Meni je to strasno znacilo. 
A od nasih sam slusala stravisne price, bolnica u Splitu je prekrcana i skoro se radja na hodniku, iz iskustva jedne poznanice. 
Moj je muz stalno bio sa mnom u bolnici i prespavao, oni samo donesu pokretni krevet. Radja se u istoj sobi, koja izgleda kao svaka spavaca soba, sa kupatilom, tv itd. Beba je uvijk uz vas. A imaju i mogucnost radjanja u jacuzziju. Ma ove materijalne stvari nisu toliko bitne koliko ono ponasanja doktora i medicinskih sestara. I to se definitivno slazem da se kod nas pod hitno treba poduzeti. Nema nikakvog rispekta prema pacijentima. Samo naprid.

----------


## Perun

*Mette*... zanima me kakvu viziju imaš kad kažeš da se želiš aktivirati u borbi protiv nehumanog odnosa u bolnicama?
Vrlo rado bih ti se pridružila (moja priča je prestrašna i kad bih ju pisala radije bi to bilo na pm.

----------


## marilu

> *Mette*... zanima me kakvu viziju imaš kad kažeš da se želiš aktivirati u borbi protiv nehumanog odnosa u bolnicama?
> Vrlo rado bih ti se pridružila (moja priča je prestrašna i kad bih ju pisala radije bi to bilo na pm.


Mislim da se trebate raspitati gdje se ovakve price mogu izvjesiti. Mislim i da bi novinari mogli puno toga pisati o ovakvim slucajevima i dati u javnost, jer onda bi se i to samo razmisljanje promijenilo. Ono tipa doktor je Bog i batina, a sestre mogu ciniti sto ih volja i ponasati se kako ih volja. Mislim da bi trebala biti neka inspekcija. Valjda ima netko od nadleznih koji bi mogao ispitati neka stanja po bolnicama. Mozda cak i staviti peticiju za promjenama i sl. Mislim da se puno toga moze napraviti, jer nakon svake Bure vrijeme se proljepsa.

----------


## Perun

Marilu, prema datumima postanja, čini mi se da je ovaj topic dugo vec "zamrznut"...i čini se da odgovor neću dobiti niti uz najbolju volju...  :Sad:  a to ne pomaže da se učine promjene.

----------


## alias

Perun , meni se čini da ima nekakva komisija kojoj se prijavljuju takve stvari , s tim što moraš iznijeti onda sve , od imena i prezimena , točno kad se dogodilo i jel ima svjedoka .Tek onda se može nešto poduzeti! Ja ne mogu ništa reći da mi se loše dogodilo u Brodskoj bolnici , čak su bili i vrlo korektni , osim možda par osoba. Žao mi je stvarno loših iskustava , pogotovo zato što su  to za ženu najosjetljiviji trenuci!!

----------


## dansy

Ja stvarno ne znam kad je bio zadnji post, jer meni stalno svuda prikazuje jedan te isti datum, ali to ću već rješiti... stoga drage moje, ljubaznost se još ponegdje i nađe, bezobrazluk češće, ali ono što mene jako rastužuje je distanciranost osoblja. Nema toplog ljudskog kontakta, daju ti na znanje da si prolazna stavka... dok se nama svima događaju po život važne stvari...   :Sad:

----------


## pinta

:Embarassed:  
Ja moram podijeliti svoja pozitivna iskustva. Nije sve tako crno. Moram priznati da kad sam bila prvi puta trudna najviše me bilo strah kako će se osoblje odnositi prema meni. Po tom kriteriju sam i birala bolnicu, pa sam otišla u Vinogradsku jer je imala najbolje ocjene što se tiče toga.
Prva osoba koja mi se svidjela je velika sestra iz trudničke ambulante, vesela i nasmješena, a naročito me se dojmila jer me se sjetila kad sam došla u drugoj trudnoći iako su prošle tri godine!!!!!
Porod je prošao ok. I doktorica i babica su bile jako angažirane i dok su me šivale pričale su samnom o svemu i svačemu kako bi mi olakšale te trenutke i skrenule misli s bolova. I drago mi je što nemaju silne procedure da otac prisustvuje porodu, bez problema su ga pustile iako nismo išli na tečaj. I dopustili su mi da spavam pod gomilom balona koje su mi prijatelji napuhali u čekaonici dok su čekali da rodim!
tijekom boravka u bolnici sestre bi brzo dolazile kad god bi ih pozvale i spremno su nam pomagale i oko dojenja i eventualnih izdajanja i svega što nas je mučilo.
5+

----------


## Švedica

Ja sam jedna od onih koju oblije hladan znoj na izgovor riječi BOLNICA.
Od 1997. kad mi je bilo samo 13. god. oboljela sam od Crohnove bolesti i do današnjeg dana više ni ne pamtim koliko sam puta hospitalizirana, često bi ležala i više od mjesec dana, jednom čak 3 mj! A kolko je tek bilo bolnih, mučnih pretraga, grubih bezobraznih, hladnih reakcija i  - nabrajala bih danima, a bila sam dijete!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   Nakon operacije, sa 19. god po izlasku iz bolnice nastavila sam terapiju - kod psihijatra! Trebalo mi je par mjeseci da prestanem biti anksiozna i depresivna i da se naučim nositi sa traumama.

Zadnji put sam bila hospitalizirana prije mjesec dana u 4. mj. trudnoće, ali fala bogu, očvrsnula sam, i dobro to podnjela.

Ovo sve navodim da upozorim što dugotrajno lječenje u našim bolnicama može napraviti od čovjeka.

I sad kako mi se termin poroda sve više bliži, pomalo me strah, jer više nisam samo ja u pitanju. Ne želim ni pomišljati kako će mi biti ako će se tako odnositi prema meni na mom porodu i prema mojoj bebi.

Srećom, dragi i obitelj su mi velika podrška pa vjerujem da će mi njihova prisutnost i aktivno sudjelovanje pomoći da ovaj put bude bez trauma.

----------


## martinez

Sto se mene tice, ja sam rodila u Merkuru prije skoro godinu i pol i nemam nikakvih primjedbi. Muz je bio sa mnom, ne znam, mozda su zato svi bili ok. Ali stvarno nemam nis da im uzmem za zlo i sljedece cu dijete tamo roditi.  :Smile:

----------


## maar

Ma ljudi moji ovo je jedna od najmračnijih strana našeg zdravstva po mom mišljenju. Svoju sam priču ispričala već jednom na nekom drugom topicu prije mjesec-dva pa je neću ponavljati. To je samo jedna od najčešćih prosječnih priča kad je sve prošlo super i nitko nije bio grozan, ali ono na što bi se po mom mišljenju trebalo koncentrirat je količina umjetnih metoda koje se po difoltu primjenjuju kad treba i kad ne treba. To je ono što mene užasava i to je nešto na što bi se moralo argumentirano ciljano utjecat u bilikakvoj "službenoj" akciji. Sigurna sam da 90% žena koje dobiju drip ne bi ga trebale dobiti, ali tad babice ne bi bile gotove kad one žele nego bi sve možda trajalo malo duže...ali bi bilo PRIRODNO!!! Pa otkud svi mi na ovom svijetu kad nije postojao drip?!?
Ja sam ih molila da još šetam po hodniku ... idemo u books!!!
Npr. mama mi priča kako su u njihovo vrijeme (70-ih godina) ranu od šivanja po difoltu špricali antibiotskim sprejom!?! Katastrofa!!! Danas smo se vratili na hrastovu koru, zar ne? Pa zašto tako teško ide vraćanje na prirodno rađanje? Zato što se ne bunimo. A ne bunimo se zato što se bojimo njihovog osvećivanja ili još većeg bezobrazluka ili nemara. Oni odmah ladno napišu - odbija liječničku pomoć, savjet, terapiju... bilo što... pa kad se stvari zakompliciraju - sama si kriva. To je razlog. Ja prva sam šutila i šutim jer se nadam da ću ih još koji put vidjeti (iako sam na topicu potpomognute). A oni drugačije gledaju one koje se bune.
I zato jedino ZAKON tj. medijski pritisci i akcije roda mogu nešto promijeniti djelujući generalno na osoblje, a ne preko mama kojima će se onda osvećivati. Ne živimo svi u Zagrbu gdje si anonimus. U malim sredinama bi cijela bolnica znala... aha to je ONA!

----------


## minići

Ja sam oba dva puta rodila  rodila u Dubrovniku i moram reći da sam bila zadovoljna odnosom osoblja, naročito primalja, humanošću i profesionalnošću. Muž mi nije bio na porodu jer tada još nije bilo moguće. Prvi porod bio mi je induciran zbog ALP-a, i bilo mi je užasno. Svi su pomagali koliko su mogli, imala sam podršku i ne mogu se na ništa požaliti, ali mene je bolilo užasno. Drugi put sam ostala doma skoro do samog kraja i bilo mi je puno lakše.
Sigurno je lakše hodati, rađati bez DRIPa i sl. ali o tome odlučuje doktori. Oni su ti koji odlučuju o svemu a babice samo provode njegove odluke! Nije da ja branim babice, ali one samo rade što moraju. Mislite li da i one nisu majke i da je njima bilo lakše kada su rađale?! Mojoj prijateljica je rodica babica i ona je imala sreću da dođe rađati po noći i pustile su je da hoda koliko želi. Samo bi joj povremeno poslušali bebu i pregledali je, a u rađaonu je ušla 15 minuta prije nego je rodila. Po njenoj priči je večina babica za što prirodniji porod, ali one ne mogu ništa.
Čula sam da u Australiji žene ispunjavaju tzv. PLAN PORODA, u kojem navode kako žele roditi, što žele a što ne, i slično. One taj formular potpisuju, a u slučaju komplikacija liječnik ih je dužan upozoriti na potrebne postupke i ona ih mora odobriti. To bi trebalo uvesti i kod nas pa bi bilo manje primjedbi i više zadovoljnih rodila.

----------


## mamasch

Evo ukratko detalj sa kontrole moje kćeri nakon operacije u Klaićevoj. Dolazimo nakon par dana da kirurg pogleda operiranu nožicu, vodimo se kao da smo još na odjelu jer smo blizu doma i užicali smo da nas puste već nakon dva dana ležanja u bolnici. Uglavnom, ostavili su nam kanilu u ruci za ne-daj-Bože, i obzirom da je sve u redu, pred kirurgom/predstojnikom ortopedije pitam sestru da li može mom djetetu sada izvaditi kanilu. Doc vrisne na sestru u stilu "Kako si glupačo mogla pustiti dijete sa kanilom kući, kozo jedna..." a meni blago kaže "Evo sad ćemo..." i prostrijeli sestru pogledom. Sestra me skupa sa djetetom odvuče u drugu sobu jer je još jedna beba čekala na kontrolu. Sa sobom je ponijela vaticu sa alkoholom, škarice i onaj bijeli selotejp. Polegla sam dijete na krevet, a sestra joj je divljački zadigla rukav i još divljačkije strgnula i postojeći selotejp i postojeću vaticu i kanilu iz ruke. Prije no što sam se snašla i vrisnula na nju, promrmljala je "A baš ste morali pred šefom... (vjerojatno mi je u sebi nešto i opsovala)" i nestala u vidu lastina repa. Ostala sam  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , brzo stavila djetetu maramicu na ručicu koja je počela krvariti i potražila sestru da joj j..... sve po spisku ali zavukla se pod neki kamen i ne nađoh je. Ko u inat i doc je završio kontrolu i otišao s odjela. 

Dan danas se grizem što nisam prevrnula cijelu bolnicu i sterala dotičnu u PM. Samo ju čekam da ju opet vidim, a i inače je za poludit. Arogantna, nervozna, ulickana a ima 50 godina i samo gleda da li ju koji dečkić iz kreveta škica... ma horor, ne znam kako ju do sada još nitko nije otjerao...

----------


## mamasch

Evo ukratko detalj sa kontrole moje kćeri nakon operacije u Klaićevoj. Dolazimo nakon par dana da kirurg pogleda operiranu nožicu, vodimo se kao da smo još na odjelu jer smo blizu doma i užicali smo da nas puste već nakon dva dana ležanja u bolnici. Uglavnom, ostavili su nam kanilu u ruci za ne-daj-Bože, i obzirom da je sve u redu, pred kirurgom/predstojnikom ortopedije pitam sestru da li može mom djetetu sada izvaditi kanilu. Doc vrisne na sestru u stilu "Kako si glupačo mogla pustiti dijete sa kanilom kući, kozo jedna..." a meni blago kaže "Evo sad ćemo..." i prostrijeli sestru pogledom. Sestra me skupa sa djetetom odvuče u drugu sobu jer je još jedna beba čekala na kontrolu. Sa sobom je ponijela vaticu sa alkoholom, škarice i onaj bijeli selotejp. Polegla sam dijete na krevet, a sestra joj je divljački zadigla rukav i još divljačkije strgnula i postojeći selotejp i postojeću vaticu i kanilu iz ruke. Prije no što sam se snašla i vrisnula na nju, promrmljala je "A baš ste morali pred šefom... (vjerojatno mi je u sebi nešto i opsovala)" i nestala u vidu lastina repa. Ostala sam  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , brzo stavila djetetu maramicu na ručicu koja je počela krvariti i potražila sestru da joj j..... sve po spisku ali zavukla se pod neki kamen i ne nađoh je. Ko u inat i doc je završio kontrolu i otišao s odjela. 

Dan danas se grizem što nisam prevrnula cijelu bolnicu i sterala dotičnu u PM. Samo ju čekam da ju opet vidim, a i inače je za poludit. Arogantna, nervozna, ulickana a ima 50 godina i samo gleda da li ju koji dečkić iz kreveta škica... ma horor, ne znam kako ju do sada još nitko nije otjerao...

----------


## mamasch

Evo ukratko detalj sa kontrole moje kćeri nakon operacije u Klaićevoj. Dolazimo nakon par dana da kirurg pogleda operiranu nožicu, vodimo se kao da smo još na odjelu jer smo blizu doma i užicali smo da nas puste već nakon dva dana ležanja u bolnici. Uglavnom, ostavili su nam kanilu u ruci za ne-daj-Bože, i obzirom da je sve u redu, pred kirurgom/predstojnikom ortopedije pitam sestru da li može mom djetetu sada izvaditi kanilu. Doc vrisne na sestru u stilu "Kako si glupačo mogla pustiti dijete sa kanilom kući, kozo jedna..." a meni blago kaže "Evo sad ćemo..." i prostrijeli sestru pogledom. Sestra me skupa sa djetetom odvuče u drugu sobu jer je još jedna beba čekala na kontrolu. Sa sobom je ponijela vaticu sa alkoholom, škarice i onaj bijeli selotejp. Polegla sam dijete na krevet, a sestra joj je divljački zadigla rukav i još divljačkije strgnula i postojeći selotejp i postojeću vaticu i kanilu iz ruke. Prije no što sam se snašla i vrisnula na nju, promrmljala je "A baš ste morali pred šefom... (vjerojatno mi je u sebi nešto i opsovala)" i nestala u vidu lastina repa. Ostala sam  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , brzo stavila djetetu maramicu na ručicu koja je počela krvariti i potražila sestru da joj j..... sve po spisku ali zavukla se pod neki kamen i ne nađoh je. Ko u inat i doc je završio kontrolu i otišao s odjela. 

Dan danas se grizem što nisam prevrnula cijelu bolnicu i sterala dotičnu u PM. Samo ju čekam da ju opet vidim, a i inače je za poludit. Arogantna, nervozna, ulickana a ima 50 godina i samo gleda da li ju koji dečkić iz kreveta škica... ma horor, ne znam kako ju do sada još nitko nije otjerao...

----------


## mamasch

Evo ukratko detalj sa kontrole moje kćeri nakon operacije u Klaićevoj. Dolazimo nakon par dana da kirurg pogleda operiranu nožicu, vodimo se kao da smo još na odjelu jer smo blizu doma i užicali smo da nas puste već nakon dva dana ležanja u bolnici. Uglavnom, ostavili su nam kanilu u ruci za ne-daj-Bože, i obzirom da je sve u redu, pred kirurgom/predstojnikom ortopedije pitam sestru da li može mom djetetu sada izvaditi kanilu. Doc vrisne na sestru u stilu "Kako si glupačo mogla pustiti dijete sa kanilom kući, kozo jedna..." a meni blago kaže "Evo sad ćemo..." i prostrijeli sestru pogledom. Sestra me skupa sa djetetom odvuče u drugu sobu jer je još jedna beba čekala na kontrolu. Sa sobom je ponijela vaticu sa alkoholom, škarice i onaj bijeli selotejp. Polegla sam dijete na krevet, a sestra joj je divljački zadigla rukav i još divljačkije strgnula i postojeći selotejp i postojeću vaticu i kanilu iz ruke. Prije no što sam se snašla i vrisnula na nju, promrmljala je "A baš ste morali pred šefom... (vjerojatno mi je u sebi nešto i opsovala)" i nestala u vidu lastina repa. Ostala sam  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , brzo stavila djetetu maramicu na ručicu koja je počela krvariti i potražila sestru da joj j..... sve po spisku ali zavukla se pod neki kamen i ne nađoh je. Ko u inat i doc je završio kontrolu i otišao s odjela. 

Dan danas se grizem što nisam prevrnula cijelu bolnicu i sterala dotičnu u PM. Samo ju čekam da ju opet vidim, a i inače je za poludit. Arogantna, nervozna, ulickana a ima 50 godina i samo gleda da li ju koji dečkić iz kreveta škica... ma horor, ne znam kako ju do sada još nitko nije otjerao...

----------


## mamasch

Isuse, ispričavam se zbog ovoga, danas mi je poludio komp. Odlogiraću se i nema me do sutra.

Još jednom sorry   :Embarassed:   :/

----------


## misho

Želim javno reći o Šibenskom rodilištu i ginekološkim ordinacijama. Iz vlastitog iskustva znam da trudnice nemaju nikakvu prednost, čekaju na sve preglede i po dva sata. Ostali pacijenti su nekulturni prema nama, a sestre posebno. Neljubazne su u ophođenju prema pacijentima, ginekolozi psuju i ponašaju se kao da su popili pamet cijelog svijeta...Nikada do sad nisam doživjela da imam prednost, a danas sam totalno poludjela čekajući ginekološki pregled, kojeg na kraju nisam niti obavila jer nisam mogla više podnositi ulaženje preko reda jer ovdje vrijedi pravilo preko veze( tko čiju mamu ili rođaka poznaje).
U 37. tjednu trudnoće, s visokim tlakom, uz preporuku mirovanje, umorna, neispavana, s žgaravicom i otečenim rukama i nogama strpljivo sam sve to gledala sat  i 30. A onda vidno iznervirana ugrabila svoju knjižicu, jedva pronašla vrata i otišla. Beba mi se uznemirila, ja se rasplakala i obećala sebi da do kraja trudnoće neću više biti u toj čekaonici. 
Pa neka mi netko onda kaže kako je u šibenskom rodilištu situacija bolja!!! Radije bih rodila na cesti ili staji nego u njemu! A oni neka pričaju i hvale se kako je osoblje odlično.

----------


## misho

Želim javno reći o Šibenskom rodilištu i ginekološkim ordinacijama. Iz vlastitog iskustva znam da trudnice nemaju nikakvu prednost, čekaju na sve preglede i po dva sata. Ostali pacijenti su nekulturni prema nama, a sestre posebno. Neljubazne su u ophođenju prema pacijentima, ginekolozi psuju i ponašaju se kao da su popili pamet cijelog svijeta...Nikada do sad nisam doživjela da imam prednost, a danas sam totalno poludjela čekajući ginekološki pregled, kojeg na kraju nisam niti obavila jer nisam mogla više podnositi ulaženje preko reda jer ovdje vrijedi pravilo preko veze( tko čiju mamu ili rođaka poznaje).
U 37. tjednu trudnoće, s visokim tlakom, uz preporuku mirovanje, umorna, neispavana, s žgaravicom i otečenim rukama i nogama strpljivo sam sve to gledala sat  i 30. A onda vidno iznervirana ugrabila svoju knjižicu, jedva pronašla vrata i otišla. Beba mi se uznemirila, ja se rasplakala i obećala sebi da do kraja trudnoće neću više biti u toj čekaonici. 
Pa neka mi netko onda kaže kako je u šibenskom rodilištu situacija bolja!!! Radije bih rodila na cesti ili staji nego u njemu! A oni neka pričaju i hvale se kako je osoblje odlično.

----------


## klia

Gdje planiraš roditi?

----------


## misho

> Gdje planiraš roditi?


Mislila sam u Zd., ali tamo ne poznam nikoga. 
Evo , sad idem po uputnicu za ctg i već mi je tlak na 300 jer znam što me čeka u čekaonici (20-ak žena i ja na kraju reda), i   :Raspa:  medicinska sestra koju boli briga za sve.Jednostavno više nemam živaca niti strpljenja.

----------


## klia

Vjerojatno si onda procitala topic o zadarskom rodilistu. Ako se odlucis, javi se 8) A mozda bi ih mogla i nazvati i doći pogledati rodilište, to može svaka trudnica.

----------


## ANKARA

O ovoj bi se temi dalo štošta reći. Niti u našoj nam dragoj metropoli nije bolje od rodilište do rodilišta. Ja sam prije 4 godine rodila sina u Vinogradskoj bolnici (mogla sam i u Šibenskoj, ali sam pobjegla glavom bez obzira) i imala kraljevski tretman. Nisam niti znala da su sestre i doktori toliko ljubazni. Sasvim slučajno sam na eci peci pec izabrala tu bolnicu. Nisam pohađala nikakve trudničke tečajeve, a sestre su me na licu  jesta učile disati i kretati se sa trudovima, masirale me, tješile i na kraju sam rodila za 15. minuta. Prekrasno iskustvo. 

Ali... sve bi bilo dobro... život te odvede u drugom pravcu..preselim se ja u Zg.. i dođe i drugo dijete. Na žalost bilo je hrpu komplikacija u trudnoći i dijete nažalost nije živo ali sam ga svejedno morala roditi na prirodan način. Sve ok, ali sizbor bolnice katastofalan. Draga nam i poznata bolnica Merkur ništa drugo nije doli klaonica. Veterinari se tijekom teljenja krava vjerojatno ponašaju bolje nego ginekolozi i sestre prema rodiljama. Ukratko je bilo ovako:
1. Prije induciranog poroda rađena je amniocinteza, gdje mi je dr.Podobnik rekao da ako ne učinim pobačaj mogu dijete slobodno dati u cirkus;
2. Rodila sam to nesretno dijete sama u sobi u kojoj sam ležala (nigdje niti sestr niti doktora da nadziru inducirane trudove) pored žene koja je čuvala trudnoću(by the way, ta ista žena je mjesec dana kasnije pobacila dijete u drugom tromjesečju svoje trudnoće, sama i to na bolničkom wc-u), i usred vremena posjta. Možete mislitikako je lijepo ležati polugola na krevetu a posjeta se šeta po hodnicima i zaviruje svako malo u sobu;
3. Sestra je doletila u sobu kad je beba biloa napola vani.
4. Pored svih gadarija još su mi radili i kiretažu nakon dva dana uz nepotpunu anesteziju, pa su me i držale sestre a noge su mi zavezali
5. Posteljinu na kojoj sam iskrvarila u sobi nisu promijenili, već su samo plahte okrenuli na drugu stranu
6. I za kraj, zaboravili su mi dati antibiotik i lijek protiv laktacije. Na svu sreću sepsu nisam dobila, ali je zato mlijeka bilo na izvoz.
7. Kad sam došla doma prsa su mi bila za dva broja veća i temperatura 40. Vratila sam se u bolnicu a njihovim glipostima nikad kraja. Kad su mi pogledali prsa rekli su da to nije njihov problem i poslali me doma. 

I nakon svega, više nemam komentara. Meari su suho zlato za te doktore.

----------


## klia

Prestrašno, zapravo horor.  :Sad:

----------


## toma_06

Ankara, strašno  :shock:

----------


## pepa23

A i dotični dr.   nije baš za neku pohvalu.  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Takve rasprave trebali bi rješavati kad pacijent napusti ordinaciju ,a ne pred pacijentom.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## minići

više nego strašno!!!

----------


## ANKARA

Pepa23 kaže:A i dotični dr. nije baš za neku pohvalu.  . Takve rasprave trebali bi rješavati kad pacijent napusti ordinaciju ,a ne pred pacijentom. 

Da, slažem se, ali Merkur bolnica je navodno najpovoljnija za obučavanje učenika škole za primalje, pa je dotični dr. i sve te učenike ili studente, ili što god oni bili (a bilo ih je barem desetak) počastio svojim komentarima. Ružno je to što u jednom toliko bolnom i emocionalno razarujećem trenutku ležiš polugol na stolu i nitko te ne doživljava kao osobu već kao predmet kojem će oni napraviti par agresivnih zahvata i baš super, naši će studenti nešto naučiti. Famozna je i bila rečenica: Gospođo draga pa vi ste nam drugi ovakav slučaj u zadnjih četrdeset godina. Dajte da snimimo to na video kazetu. Slažem se s tim da se i to snimi ako je u svrhu razvoja medicine, kako bi se nekome nekada dijete spasilo, ali zar se ne bi trebalo to izvesti malo diskretnije. Barem u tolikoj mjeri da se osjećaš kao čovjek koji nešto gubi ali ipak pomaže na drugi način. Stvarno su gamad. Drugog komentara nemam.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ANKARA

Pepa23 kaže:A i dotični dr. nije baš za neku pohvalu.  . Takve rasprave trebali bi rješavati kad pacijent napusti ordinaciju ,a ne pred pacijentom. 

Da, slažem se, ali Merkur bolnica je navodno najpovoljnija za obučavanje učenika škole za primalje, pa je dotični dr. i sve te učenike ili studente, ili što god oni bili (a bilo ih je barem desetak) počastio svojim komentarima. Ružno je to što u jednom toliko bolnom i emocionalno razarujećem trenutku ležiš polugol na stolu i nitko te ne doživljava kao osobu već kao predmet kojem će oni napraviti par agresivnih zahvata i baš super, naši će studenti nešto naučiti. Famozna je i bila rečenica: Gospođo draga pa vi ste nam drugi ovakav slučaj u zadnjih četrdeset godina. Dajte da snimimo to na video kazetu. Slažem se s tim da se i to snimi ako je u svrhu razvoja medicine, kako bi se nekome nekada dijete spasilo, ali zar se ne bi trebalo to izvesti malo diskretnije. Barem u tolikoj mjeri da se osjećaš kao čovjek koji nešto gubi ali ipak pomaže na drugi način. Stvarno su gamad. Drugog komentara nemam.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ANKARA

Pepa23 kaže:A i dotični dr. nije baš za neku pohvalu.  . Takve rasprave trebali bi rješavati kad pacijent napusti ordinaciju ,a ne pred pacijentom. 

Da, slažem se, ali Merkur bolnica je navodno najpovoljnija za obučavanje učenika škole za primalje, pa je dotični dr. i sve te učenike ili studente, ili što god oni bili (a bilo ih je barem desetak) počastio svojim komentarima. Ružno je to što u jednom toliko bolnom i emocionalno razarujećem trenutku ležiš polugol na stolu i nitko te ne doživljava kao osobu već kao predmet kojem će oni napraviti par agresivnih zahvata i baš super, naši će studenti nešto naučiti. Famozna je i bila rečenica: Gospođo draga pa vi ste nam drugi ovakav slučaj u zadnjih četrdeset godina. Dajte da snimimo to na video kazetu. Slažem se s tim da se i to snimi ako je u svrhu razvoja medicine, kako bi se nekome nekada dijete spasilo, ali zar se ne bi trebalo to izvesti malo diskretnije. Barem u tolikoj mjeri da se osjećaš kao čovjek koji nešto gubi ali ipak pomaže na drugi način. Stvarno su gamad. Drugog komentara nemam.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ANKARA

Pepa23 kaže:A i dotični dr. nije baš za neku pohvalu.  . Takve rasprave trebali bi rješavati kad pacijent napusti ordinaciju ,a ne pred pacijentom. 

Da, slažem se, ali Merkur bolnica je navodno najpovoljnija za obučavanje učenika škole za primalje, pa je dotični dr. i sve te učenike ili studente, ili što god oni bili (a bilo ih je barem desetak) počastio svojim komentarima. Ružno je to što u jednom toliko bolnom i emocionalno razarujećem trenutku ležiš polugol na stolu i nitko te ne doživljava kao osobu već kao predmet kojem će oni napraviti par agresivnih zahvata i baš super, naši će studenti nešto naučiti. Famozna je i bila rečenica: Gospođo draga pa vi ste nam drugi ovakav slučaj u zadnjih četrdeset godina. Dajte da snimimo to na video kazetu. Slažem se s tim da se i to snimi ako je u svrhu razvoja medicine, kako bi se nekome nekada dijete spasilo, ali zar se ne bi trebalo to izvesti malo diskretnije. Barem u tolikoj mjeri da se osjećaš kao čovjek koji nešto gubi ali ipak pomaže na drugi način. Stvarno su gamad. Drugog komentara nemam.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ANKARA

Pepa23 kaže:A i dotični dr. nije baš za neku pohvalu.  . Takve rasprave trebali bi rješavati kad pacijent napusti ordinaciju ,a ne pred pacijentom. 

Da, slažem se, ali Merkur bolnica je navodno najpovoljnija za obučavanje učenika škole za primalje, pa je dotični dr. i sve te učenike ili studente, ili što god oni bili (a bilo ih je barem desetak) počastio svojim komentarima. Ružno je to što u jednom toliko bolnom i emocionalno razarujećem trenutku ležiš polugol na stolu i nitko te ne doživljava kao osobu već kao predmet kojem će oni napraviti par agresivnih zahvata i baš super, naši će studenti nešto naučiti. Famozna je i bila rečenica: Gospođo draga pa vi ste nam drugi ovakav slučaj u zadnjih četrdeset godina. Dajte da snimimo to na video kazetu. Slažem se s tim da se i to snimi ako je u svrhu razvoja medicine, kako bi se nekome nekada dijete spasilo, ali zar se ne bi trebalo to izvesti malo diskretnije. Barem u tolikoj mjeri da se osjećaš kao čovjek koji nešto gubi ali ipak pomaže na drugi način. Stvarno su gamad. Drugog komentara nemam.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## dambo

Oprostite svi što čačkam po ovakvoj temi... Dogodili su mi se spontani i osoblje je bilo u granicama normale, iako nekih detalja iz Ankarine priče ima i u Vinogradskoj (plahte, hladnoća kad izjave da 'nema tu ništa unutra'). Kao da je to stvar - a ne stvorenje koje se bori/borilo za svoj mali život, makar i tih par tjedana. Znam da je njima tako zapravo lakše preživjeti smjenu inače bi do 35-40 valjda morali svi psihijatru kad bi plakali sa svakom od nas. 

Ali izjava da će se dijete ... ako se ne kiretira   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ako pričamo o pravima pacijenta, što je onda to? Nema li žena pravo odlučiti nakon što joj se humano objavi o čemu je riječ hoće li plod zadržati ili ne? Osobno to nisam prošla, imala sam spontane, ali ne ovo - čitala sam i priču forumašice koja je propatila 9 mj života svoje bebe sa teškom srčanom manom koju nisu otkrili u trudnoći (oprostite, ne sjećam se nicka- trenutno sam u rasulu, a čitala sam to prije 2-3 mjeseca). Iskreno, ne znam kako bih ja postupila niti što bih osjećala, niti ni u kom slučaju ne osuđujem ničiju odluku - očito bi sve prije ili kasnije završilo tužno... Suosjećam sa svakim tko je išta slično doživio...Ali da mi bilo tko, nakon ne znam kakvog sofisticiranog pregleda kaže da mi je nerođeno dijete 'za cirkus' - mislim da bih (...), a da bi i svatko drugi imao pravo smatrati tu osobu gotovo odgovornom za tu tragediju, ako ne doslovno, onda mislim na način priopćenja i na sve što žena u tom trenutku i dugo nakon toga proživljava... Ipak... Bolje da završim dok ne bubnem nešto glupo...

Da ne ispadnem fanatik, znam iz druge ruke i priču o ženi koja ima dvije curice, treću trudnoću je čuvala koliko god se dalo (dijagnozu su postavili mislim u Splitu, a nakon toga je ležala u Petrovoj) iako su prognoze od 6.mj. na dalje stalno bile samo negativne (srce je kucalo, ali se nije razvijao mozak). Mučila se 2 mjeseca i nakon toga rodila mrtvu bebu... Na jednom pregledu, slično je jedan 'pametan' dr. komentirao: ' Imate li djece? Curice? (Prosta riječ) - a ovo je trebao biti dečko.  :shock: Riječnik koji ne očekujete ni od ..... (opet da nekog ne uvrijedim), a kamoli od visokoobrazovane osobe, na radnom mjestu, pred pacijentom! Odluke su individualne i svatko treba imati pravo na informiranu odluku, radilo se o operaciji karcinoma ili kiretaži.  Sve su to priče koje me plaše i stvarno ne znam kako bih ja takvo što podnijela, kakvu bih odluku donijela, ali znam da bih željela da mi se to priopći ljudski i da me se makar formalno pita slažem li se s daljnjim postupcima, da donesem svoju odluku, a ne nešto što se podrazumijeva...

Nadam se da me razumijete... Oprostite opet na dugom postu, nisam mislila komentirati te slučajeve, tj. ničije odluke, nego postupke i ponašanje tih dr.

----------

